# Red tailed Tinfoil barbs with a single large cichlid?



## jazz298 (Oct 14, 2007)

I am getting a 130 gallon tank for my barbs, was wondering if it is possible to put in either a Jack OR a Green terror in with them. I haven't decided which yet.

Some sites say they make good tank mates, and some say cichlid tank mates only, sooooo here I am! Anyone with good or bad experiences with this would be of great help!

I have checked water types for each and all are within the same range as each other.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They will be fine together  I've done it a million times... OK, not a million but a lot :lol:


----------



## jazz298 (Oct 14, 2007)

prefect, thank you!

Sooo, can I ask you your opinions on the jacks and green terror? I can't decide which one to get? or which one would be better?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

get both :roll:


----------



## jazz298 (Oct 14, 2007)

can they co exist? in a 130 gallon tank, with a school of red tailed tinfoils? and forever?...i dont want to have to upgrade to a larger tank

they wont fight? or kill off my foils?


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

no they will get along fine.How many tinfoils?


----------



## jazz298 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have 4 right now, but im getting 3 more from a buddy, so 7 in total. They are red tailed foils so they shouldnt get as big as a tinfoil barb, from what *** read


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Long term you may have an issue with the GT. Once they hit *" they seem to go nuts. It takes quite some time before they reach the age of insanity, but they will eventually reach it. I would think a small group a jacks would work fine for long term. If they choose to spawn you will have an ongoing tank.


----------



## jazz298 (Oct 14, 2007)

OKay...what about green severums? would they be okay with jacks and/or tinfoils?
I know they get large also, but would that be an okay mix?

Don't jacks get aggressive when they spawn? they wouldnt interfere or become nasty with my tinfoils?

I was thinking 1 jack and 1 severum would be cool?
(my research gets me into more trouble then not. it makes me unable to decide! :lol: )


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

1 jack and 1 severum would be fine


----------

